# Fav X Box, PS2, 360, ect...game?????



## tyler (Oct 31, 2006)

My Favorite game would have to be Fable TLC if not morrowind for X Box. My Fav game for my Virtual Boy (yes I still have one) would have to be Teleroboxer YEYE. My Favorite PS2 game(s) are the Final Fantasy games! 

Mr.Wiggles any one remember me from CS ??????
or (H!cK3n N()ObLe $()uP???


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 16, 2006)

would have to be GT4
for the xbox Black or Halo


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 16, 2006)

PS1 - Final Fantasy 7 - hands down.

PS2 -Too many great games on PS2.  Though I think I played on Timesplitters more than any other game.  

Xbox -  I only played a little of Halo and never had the time to complete it.  I will come back to it though.  Fable and Jade Empires were cool.  I actually never completed Jade Empires either.

Dreamcast - Shenmue on the Dreamcast was the best game ever.  In fact the Dreamcast was an excellent machine.  Virtua Tennis, Soul Calibur, Shenmue I & II all perfect games.  

SNES game- Tough choice but I think I will go with Uni Racer (Uni Rally).  Amazing racing game!! However, this machine had so many great games.  

Amiga - Toughest choice yet - Wings, Chaos Engine, The Settlers, Cannon Fodder, Sensible World of Soccer, Moonstone.....  If I am to be honest I have to go for Wings, which was a perfect game and still playable today.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 16, 2006)

PS1 - Colin McRae Rally 2
PS2 - Probably Ratchet and Clank
Xbox - Halo
Xbox 360 - so far, Just Cause
PC - Rome: Total War
Dreamcast (has to be the best console ever) - PowerStone2
PSP - GTA: Liberty City Stories
GBA - Golden Sun


And the best out of those... Golden Sun


----------



## Talysia (Nov 16, 2006)

Snes - Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past.

I agree - ps1 - Final Fantasy 7.  Never bettered.

Dreamcast - Soul Calibur (although I never did have too many games for it)

Ps2 - I have a lot of favourites for ps2, but I'd have to say that the best ones I've played recently are Suikoden 4 and Star Ocean (although I'm looking forward to playing Final Fantasy 7 - Dirge of Cerberus.  Should get that very soon!)


----------



## Osprey (Nov 19, 2006)

PS1 - FFVII probably the greatest FF made to date.
PS2 - FFX I think I put 80 hrs of my life into this game. Second would have to be GTA: San Andreas.
PC - Too many over the years to mention.


----------



## sanityassassin (Nov 19, 2006)

PS1 I have to concur with FFVII
PS2 GTA SanAndreas

other platforms I have proberly not played enough to form a valid opinion


----------



## Prefx (Nov 20, 2006)

Xbox 360 - Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Xbox - Halo, Halo 2
PS2- FFX, GTA VC


----------



## Riker (Nov 24, 2006)

My favorite console game would have to be Zelda: Ocarina of Time on nintendo 64.  Love everything about the game and the nintendo 64 controller is my favorite controller ever.  Now if only they would make an adapter so that you could use that controller on every console...


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 24, 2006)

PS2  -  Metal Gear Solid

PC - Day of the Tentacle

Xbox -  Jade Empire or Psychonauts

SNES - Zelda-Link to the Past

Gamecube  - Zelda Wind Waker or Resident Evil 4

Xbox360 -  Currently Gears of War.

DS - Phoenix Wright


----------



## Aes (Nov 25, 2006)

It's going to be very hard to pick just 1 game for each, but I'll cover every system I have owned/currently own:

NES:  The original Final Fantasy.  It was my first RPG ever, and to this day, I enjoy replaying it.  I even had a remake of it going (thanks to rom editing) where I was making various improvements on the graphics, spells, items, etc.  However, after playing Dawn of Souls, I've decided to scratch that project.  Instead, any changes I had already implemented or planned to implement will be done on the Dawn of Souls version if I ever pick the project up again.

Super NES: Final Fantasy VI.  Not much to say, other than this Final Fantasy is pretty much unbetable as far as likeable characters (friend and foe) and an enjoyable character development system go.

Gameboy:  Final Fantasy Legend (SaGa) II.  I've given this game tons of replays, trying various group combinations.  It's quirky and downright impossible in some parts, but I guess that's what I love about it.

PSone:  Final Fantasy 7!  *vomit* Just kidding...worst FF character cast ever, even if it does have some nice gameplay.   Really, my vote goes to SaGa Frontier.  Despite its countless flaws, there's something I absolutely love about this game, since I've replayed it more times than my others PSone games combined.  I really want to say FF Tactics is up there too, but I won't.

PS2:  This another hard system to choose just 1 for.  Out of the games I've finished, I'm going to say Dragon Quest 8.  Sure, I hated Akira Toriyama's "artwork" (if you can even call it that) but the game itself gave just tons of active gameplay hours.  There are a few games I'm still playing through (Okami, FF12) that would probably be winning, but I have yet to beat them so I can't say for sure until I do.

Gameboy Advance:  Final Fantasy - Dawn of Souls.  This remake is awesome, as it corrects and improves upon so many annoying flaws and quirks that existed in the original.  The bonus dungeon for added challenge is nice, also.


----------

